# Parrot Cichlids



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I seen a few Parrot Cichlids at the pet store and I have fallen in love. It took me a while to figure out what kind of fish it actually was because the tank was just labled Parrot Fish and when I looked that up the picture was not what I had seen but eventually I found what I was looking for. Anyway I was wondering if anyone knew of a good site where I could get lots of information on them. I have read a bit but would like to find a good site or a forum where i could ask questions and know the people answering know what they are talking about. Thanks for any help you can give me cause I would have to spend the money on buying them and then not be able to care for them. 
Thanks Niki.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

www.parrotcichlid.com


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

www.cichlid-forum.com


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks, now I got to go do some research.. lol.

Niki.


----------

